# Began SAhooting January 2013



## chiltech500 (Mar 12, 2013)

I must say I am pleased with recent improvements in my accuracy. Yes there are the loose flyers from jerking...









and


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

I am always pleased when they're in the ring. Getting more accurate is a fun thing, and of course, a good thing. But if you can get all the rounds in an 11-inch diameter circle from any distance, under any conditions - that's centre-of-mass, every time.

Cannon


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Darn fine results, especially one-handed!


----------

